# Lycra Rant



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

I don't know if this is a roadie thing or a French thing but when I'm out & about I never get any acknowledgement from roadie types. When I pass commuters, utility cyclists, shoppers & tourists we all say bonjour to each other, a cheery smile or a wave too usually. But roadies? Not once have they even nodded at my existence. I can understand those who are on a mission, totally focused on going as fast as possible, but many are not really racers. They have road bikes & they're kitted out in full-on team lycra but they're clearly not super-fit athletes trying to scrape tenths off here & there. They just seem to have an awful lot of money to spend on gear that's not really suitable for them. It really is quite depressing to see.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## winjim (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Sep 2016)

@ianrauk I hear the jingling from here


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Sep 2016)

I never greet cyclists who don't wear lycra and aren't focused and in the zone. I treat them as roadkill and pass as close as possible spraying sweat as I pass.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> It really is quite depressing to see.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.



Depressing to see people spending money they have earned and enjoying themselves cycling?


----------



## Sharky (24 Sep 2016)

I was walking down Oxford Street the other day and not one person said Hello!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2016)

Hooray.....another poor needy soul.

Cycle Chat bingo. Here you go.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Sep 2016)

My goodness, I never realised I was stirring up so much ire by daring to ride a road bike while _not actually being in_, or indeed _training_ for a _real race_. AND for having the audacity to wear cycling clothing optimised for being on a bike saddle! My apologies sir. 

I wave at, and say hello to everyone by the way, even peasants in stripey jerseys and berets riding onion seller's bikes.


----------



## steve50 (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> I don't know if this is a roadie thing or a French thing but when I'm out & about I never get any acknowledgement from roadie types. When I pass commuters, utility cyclists, shoppers & tourists we all say bonjour to each other, a cheery smile or a wave too usually. But roadies? Not once have they even nodded at my existence. I can understand those who are on a mission, totally focused on going as fast as possible,* but many are not really racers.* They have road bikes & they're kitted out in full-on team lycra but they're *clearly not super-fit athletes* trying to scrape tenths off here & there. *They just seem to have an awful lot of money to spend on gear that's not really suitable for them. It really is quite depressing to see.*
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


Making a lot of assumptions there aren't you?


----------



## davidphilips (24 Sep 2016)

what i find if i am on a bike with straight bars and i am wearing jeans very few cyclists wave yet if i am on a road bike and cycling gear on most wave, if i pass road cyclists and i am on a road bike with cycling clothing on most say hi and away i go but if i pass guys in road bikes when wearing jeans and on anything but a racing bike its a bit like waving a red flag at a bull they go into race mode all great fun. 
i like to see other cyclists even if its someone on an old bike not worth a pound or a group of cyclists that have spent thousands on the latest gear, only thing i find a bit depressing is when i see so many cars with only the driver in them, they could be cycling saving fuel having exercise and having fun, plenty of time at lifes end to be in a box.


----------



## ayceejay (24 Sep 2016)

put these in you Gaulloise and smoke it


----------



## snorri (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> It really is quite depressing to see.


If such things annoy you, just be thankful you are in France where you will not see as many cyclists as you would in the Netherlands. 
You'd be a basket case within the hour in NL.


----------



## Crackle (24 Sep 2016)

Have you tried wearing a beret and a string of onions?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2016)

Sharky said:


> I was walking down Oxford Street the other day and not one person said Hello!



What do you expect? You are down south, get up north if you want friendly folk.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Have you tried wearing a beret and a string of onions?



Sorry, I had first dibs on that joke four posts before you Monsieur. 
I thought if Goggs was generalising, making assumptions, and typecasting to this extent already, then it probably wasn't such a cheap shot after all.


----------



## Crackle (24 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Sorry, I had first dibs on that joke four posts before you Monsieur.
> I thought if Goggs was generalising, making assumptions, and typecasting to this extent already, then it probably wasn't such a cheap shot after all.


And I forgot the stripey jumper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Hooray.....another poor needy soul.
> 
> Cycle Chat bingo. Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 145203


Ahem, coeurtchingue, surement!


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Sep 2016)

It's all about looking the part: mamils are very sensitive and shy creatures who spend a lot of time, effort and money on looking the part. They are naturally wary of any creature from another 'troop' or family unit. On no account upset them by acknowledging or even looking at them because they are liable to start throwing sh%t at you


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2016)

Is it ground hog day again?


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2016)

This thread again, oh great.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2016)

Ride a trike everybody waves to me from little children to the very old


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## BrynCP (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> They just seem to have an awful lot of money to spend on gear that's not really suitable for them.



Didn't know Lycra was only suitable for certain people. I don't race, I wear Lycra, I don't think it's depressing - especially when 10 minutes after a downpour my Lycra is practically dry, yet a pair of cotton shorts would be wet a day later.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2016)

Lycra is for weaklings. Real men simply paint their legs black with boot polish.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Sep 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Ride a trike everybody waves to me from little children to the very old



Those gestures are not waving


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Sorry, I had first dibs on that joke four posts before you Monsieur.
> I thought if Goggs was generalising, making assumptions, and typecasting to this extent already, then it probably wasn't such a cheap shot after all.



Who's generalising? It's an absolute truth around here that lycra-clad roadies never ever acknowledge others. And it is either a French thing or a relatively new thing because I rode for SRCC and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> lycra-clad roadies never ever acknowledge others.


Are they required to? What's the issue with people going about their business and you yours?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

I hope this makes up for it


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

Miserable gits.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Sep 2016)

Cyclists don't wave,who cares.Not my biggest worry.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

I find most cyclist wave or nod to me, no matter what I am riding, I also wear Lycra for every ride, after all it is what cycling was invented for.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2016)

Keeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrchhhhhingggggggggg


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Who's generalising? It's an absolute truth around here that lycra-clad roadies never ever acknowledge others. And it is either a French thing or a relatively new thing because I rode for SRCC and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.


I emphatically state that it is not a French thing. I am not French and I never wave when I'm in Lycra. And it is not new either, my mates and I decide to hate all non-Lycra wannabes way back in the eighties already.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Sep 2016)

<bof>


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I emphatically state that it is not a French thing. I am not French and I never wave when I'm in Lycra. And it is not new either, my mates and I decide to hate all non-Lycra wannabes way back in the eighties already.



Newbie.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Who's generalising? It's an absolute truth around here that lycra-clad roadies never ever acknowledge others. And it is either a French thing or a relatively new thing because I rode for SRCC and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.


I wave to most, I wear lycra simply because its the most suitable clothing for riding, I wear non de-scripted cycling shirts, but then I wear lycra most of the time i.e. leggings.


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

I wear lycra too, albeit underneath MTB outer shorts. I have absolutely nothing against lycra. I only used it in the title for the sake of brevity and the fact that the one thing the people I'm talking about _do _have in common is that they're dressed head-to-toe in lycra.

I don't think where I live is particularly representative of France though, never mind the wider world. There is a lot of conspicuous consumption hereabouts.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

No! Not baggies over Lycra or worse still over leggings, my wife has a name for guys with that style, not one they would like though.

My lad has lived in your area for quite a while.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2016)

Any cyclist who doesn't invite me round for tea as they go by is a miserable git.


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

I wear what I wear because I cycle as a means to an end. I don't just go out on the bike and then come home. Walking around a pub wearing lycra shorts is not cool.


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> No! Not baggies over Lycra or worse still over leggings, my wife has a name for guys with that style, not one they would like though.
> 
> *My lad has lived in your area for quite a while*.



Whauraboots?



Drago said:


> Any cyclist who doesn't invite me round for tea as they go by is a miserable git.



Context mate, context.


----------



## Oldbloke (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Who's generalising? It's an absolute truth around here that lycra-clad roadies never ever acknowledge others. And it is either a French thing or a relatively new thing because I rode for SRCC and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.



Perhaps it's just a Provence thing with wealthy Southerners. Most roadies acknowledge each other round here in the NorthWest...


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Whauraboots?
> 
> 
> 
> Context mate, context.



Was in Noves now Maussane, check out Curious Provence.


----------



## Winnershsaint (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> They just seem to have an awful lot of money to spend on gear that's not really suitable for them. It really is quite depressing to see. Sorry, rant over.



Cyclists encompass a broad church. No-one should be slagged off for their riding preferences/equipment. End of!


----------



## boydj (24 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> I don't know if this is a roadie thing or a French thing but when I'm out & about I never get any acknowledgement from roadie types. When I pass commuters, utility cyclists, shoppers & tourists we all say bonjour to each other, a cheery smile or a wave too usually. But roadies? Not once have they even nodded at my existence. I can understand those who are on a mission, totally focused on going as fast as possible, but many are not really racers. They have road bikes & they're kitted out in full-on team lycra but they're clearly not super-fit athletes trying to scrape tenths off here & there. They just seem to have an awful lot of money to spend on gear that's not really suitable for them. It really is quite depressing to see.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.



Why do you care? Do you need validation from other cyclists to enjoy your cycling?


----------



## Markymark (24 Sep 2016)

I say hi to everyone. 

Except for desperate needy people who cry on forums when people don't greet them, obviously.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Sep 2016)

I say hi to no one on a bike, unless I actually know them


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I say hi to no one on a bike, unless I actually know them




So you're the cause of all these poor, wretched, needy soul's posting on Cycle Chat.


----------



## Markymark (24 Sep 2016)

It is funny. For example when I meet another cyclist I like to stop and tango for 20 minutes. Obviously it's hard if they're a northerner because they're drunk and don't smell very nice. I can't do it with mountain bikers because it's a bit weird dancing with children. I try and avoid dancing with people riding single speed as if they're not capable of understanding gears they'd never be able to tango properly. I do get wary of dancing with women as most can't control themselves and sorry ladies (and @User ) but I'm happily married and you do seem to get carried away mid tango.

This is also why I avoid Lycra as it just makes all of you feel inadequate.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So you're the cause of all these poor, wretched, needy soul's posting on Cycle Chat.


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

OK, I give in. It's clearly me trying to be friendly that's the problem.


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Was in Noves now Maussane, check out Curious Provence.



Maussane is gorgeous & not very far away at all. The other side of a big hill though, one that's so far beaten me every time.

edit - Woah! You're Canadian? Snap!


----------



## Goggs (24 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4482180, member: 259"]Deep breath and relax. I've been told by more than one French person that one of the things they like about the British is their chilled attitude and the fact they don't feel they have to shake everyone's hand every time they come back from the bog.[/QUOTE]

I generally don't give a shite what anyone thinks about anything but since moving to a foreign land I've been trying to make an effort. I'll now stop on your advice.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2016)

jefmcg said:


> http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/2010/07/brer_rabbit_meets_a_tar_baby.html
> 
> 
> > "Are you deaf or just rude?" demanded Brer Rabbit, losing his temper. "I can't stand folks that are stuck up! You take off that hat and say 'Howdy-do' or I'm going to give you such a lickin'!"
> ...


----------



## ayceejay (24 Sep 2016)

What we are all missing here is the tightness and the connection between lycra around the ball area that is compromised when a hand is raised that makes the lycra clad wave with a grimace understandable. It is often accompanied by that sound only a cat makes when spewing up a hairball.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Depressing to see people spending money they have earned and enjoying themselves cycling?


If they're enjoying themselves, why do they always look miserable as sin?


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Walking around a pub wearing lycra shorts is not cool.


Reminds you to get the turkey out of the freezer, though!


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Maussane is gorgeous & not very far away at all. The other side of a big hill though, one that's so far beaten me every time.
> 
> edit - Woah! You're Canadian? Snap!



No, that is his partner.


----------



## Goggs (25 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> No, that is his partner.



Yeah I see that now, sorry. Being from Quebec she'd have a head start in France. That's a great website she/they have there, lots of useful info for a newcomer like me.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (25 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> If they're enjoying themselves, why do they always look miserable as sin?


Probably British


----------



## Markymark (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> OK, I give in. It's clearly me trying to be friendly that's the problem.


Do you say hi to people when waiting to cross the roads? Do you say hi to people at supermarket checkout queues? Some do, some don't. Don't get upset if not everyone has the same social rules or etiquette as you. Yes, you're both riding a bike. Millions ride bikes in the uk. I don't feel the need to greet them all. For god's sake some might be from Yorkshire and I shudder to think of having to communicate with that by accident.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> I wear what I wear because I cycle as a means to an end. I don't just go out on the bike and then come home. Walking around a pub wearing lycra shorts is not cool.


It is if you fancy a pint after riding 100 miles .


----------



## sackville d (25 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> For god's sake some might be from Yorkshire and I shudder to think of having to communicate with that by accident.



*When ah sithee ah shall shun theur tooa.*.........perhaps.


----------



## Biff600 (25 Sep 2016)

sackville d said:


> *When ah sithee ah shall shun theur tooa.*.........perhaps.



What ????

I can speak Mandarin Chinese but I can't understand that !!!!! 
lol


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What ????
> 
> I can speak Mandarin Chinese but I can't understand that !!!!!
> lol




I think it means When i see you i shall shun you(not speak to you)


----------



## winjim (25 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What ????
> 
> I can speak Mandarin Chinese but I can't understand that !!!!!
> lol


当我看到你，我要嫌弃你太


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I can speak Mandarin Chinese but I can't understand that !!!!!


OK, so it's not standard English or standard Mandarin. That only leaves about 6.498 possibilities.


----------



## sackville d (25 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What ????
> 
> I can speak Mandarin Chinese but I can't understand that !!!!!
> lol


It`s special Yorkshire speak. I went to the Yorkshire Translator espesh.
It means that I shall shun @Markymark when I encounter him in that London.


----------



## Primal Scream (25 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What do you expect? You are down south, get up north if you want friendly folk.


Are you sure , ive been to your plague pit with WHU back in the day when you were a big team and i did not notice the "friendly folk"


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Who's generalising? It's an absolute truth around here that lycra-clad roadies never ever acknowledge others. And it is either a French thing or a relatively new thing because I rode for SRCC and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.


Are you sure they're not Brits riding London to Provence to visit their friends/stay in a Git. 
























BTW I know they are called Gites but not when there's a miserable Brit staying in one.


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.


..and look what happened to the CTC


----------



## Goggs (25 Sep 2016)

snorri said:


> ..and look what happened to the CTC



What happened?


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> and was a long-time member of the CTC way back & it never happened then.


Some would say the CTC had peaked before the arrival of lycra, could there be a connection?


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> What happened?


It's transformed to the CUK.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2016)

snorri said:


> It's transformed to the CUK.


<going off topic>
Which one is "cycling uk" and which one is "british cycling"?

We are seriously into "people's front of judea" territory here.


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4482180, member: 259"]Deep breath and relax. I've been told by more than one French person that one of the things they like about the British is their chilled attitude and the fact they don't feel they have to shake everyone's hand every time they come back from the bog.[/QUOTE]
That reminds me about arriving in the Paris office: 40 minutes later.......Mind you it was time for a coffee break after that and then it was nearly lunch time.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> Very funny, but what if the cyclist has no balls?


then they should wave. And if they don't, the other rider will tell them "if you smiled more, you'd be pretty"


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2016)

jefmcg said:


> <going off topic>
> Which one is "cycling uk" and which one is "british cycling"?
> We are seriously into "people's front of judea" territory here.


Phew 
Too controversial for me to comment.


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> Very funny, but what if the cyclist has no balls?


Then the cyclist is a woman.


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2016)

Well done Sherlock.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> Very funny, but what if the cyclist has no balls?



I think this is actually what will happen with too much waving - I avoid it


----------



## Brandane (25 Sep 2016)

Sharky said:


> I was walking down Oxford Street the other day and not one person said Hello!


Yebbut.... I was riding a bike near the top of a far off mountain, miles from civilisation. I passed several dog walkers, hikers, mountain bikers, motor cyclists, and even CAR DRIVERS and we acknowledged each others presence with a wave , nod, or a quick "hello". Fellow human beings just acknowledging each others presence. I also came across a few roadies.... They made more effort to ignore me than it would have taken to give a small acknowledgement in a similar way that other members of the human race had done. Weirdos ..




OK, so the above scenario is mostly fictitious but not far from the truth IME... I wouldn't be expecting any acknowledgement in an area where cyclists are concentrated, e.g. London. But rural locations? Come on.... It's only good manners, IMHO., particularly if someone has made the effort to be friendly and you then decide to blank them!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> Do you say hi to people when waiting to cross the roads? Do you say hi to people at supermarket checkout queues? Some do, some don't. Don't get upset if not everyone has the same social rules or etiquette as you. Yes, you're both riding a bike. Millions ride bikes in the uk. I don't feel the need to greet them all. For god's sake some might be from Yorkshire and I shudder to think of having to communicate with that by accident.



We do up north. Some days it can take me half a morning to get to t'pit for saying 'Morning' to everyone I meet. 
And then I have to say 'Ow do' to them all on way from t'pit to t'whippet racing after work. It's a wonder we've got time to be a Northern Powerhouse some days.


----------



## steve50 (25 Sep 2016)

Lets face it , us northeners are just friendly by nature and we do say hello or good morning to walkers, cyclists, joggers , policemen and women, fire fighters, doctors and nurses, the butcher the baker and the candlestick maker, we speak to just about anyone who crosses our paths but that is accepted as normal up this neck of the woods, we are a friendly bunch by nature. Now if you happen to be a southerner, especially a city dwelling bicycle riding southerner you really wouldn't understand.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

Actually, I did once cause my passenger to crack up by waving at a cyclist while driving my car near Blickling, Norfolk. I cycle far more than I drive. 

They waved back.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> Now if you happen to be a southerner, especially a city dwelling bicycle riding southerner you really wouldn't understand.


Actually, it's quite funny because cycling in the south, out in the villages, you can say hello to everyone, but generally when you ride into a town or city, you'll be regarded with extreme suspicion if you say hello to anyone. Norwich is an exception - no-one seems to mind a chat while you wait for the lights to change.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Actually, it's quite funny because cycling in the south, out in the villages, you can say hello to everyone, but generally when you ride into a town or city, you'll be regarded with extreme suspicion if you say hello to anyone. Norwich is an exception - no-one seems to mind a chat while you wait for the lights to change.


Yebbut, in Norwich lights are quite a new invention and grab everyones attention.


----------



## Biff600 (25 Sep 2016)

What you must also consider is the extent and depth of the wave.

Is it a subliminal raising of the fingers off the bar or a full on 'last train to London' arm-in-the-air wave.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

Biff600 said:


> What you must also consider is the extent and depth of the wave.
> 
> Is it a subliminal raising of the fingers off the bar or a full on 'last train to London' arm-in-the-air wave.


I don't remember much waving in that song?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up4WjdabA2c


----------



## Goggs (25 Sep 2016)

Brandane said:


> Yebbut.... I was riding a bike near the top of a far off mountain, miles from civilisation. I passed several dog walkers, hikers, mountain bikers, motor cyclists, and even CAR DRIVERS and we acknowledged each others presence with a wave , nod, or a quick "hello". Fellow human beings just acknowledging each others presence. I also came across a few roadies.... They made more effort to ignore me than it would have taken to give a small acknowledgement in a similar way that other members of the human race had done. Weirdos ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I mean. Thank you.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Sep 2016)

I like to mix things up by only waving at MTBs when on my Roadie, and vice versa. It makes the depression more funny.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2016)

User said:


> And it's rude not to acknowledge your relatives....



Haha, nice one.


----------



## stephec (26 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Actually, it's quite funny because cycling in the south, out in the villages, you can say hello to everyone, but generally when you ride into a town or city, you'll be regarded with extreme suspicion if you say hello to anyone. Norwich is an exception - no-one seems to mind a chat while you wait for the lights to change.


But do they wave with all six fingers? 

Edit: bollocks, TMN to @User

Read the whole thread before replying.


----------



## Markymark (26 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> Lets face it , us northeners are just friendly by nature and we do say hello or good morning to walkers, cyclists, joggers , policemen and women, fire fighters, doctors and nurses, the butcher the baker and the candlestick maker, we speak to just about anyone who crosses our paths but that is accepted as normal up this neck of the woods, we are a friendly bunch by nature. Now if you happen to be a southerner, especially a city dwelling bicycle riding southerner you really wouldn't understand.


I reckon I probably encounter some 100-150 cyclists on my commute into central London.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> I reckon I probably encounter some 100-150 cyclists on my commute into central London.


That's about the same number as have started waving threads here so it must be you they are complaining about.

I hope you're proud of yourself


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Sep 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKMR39pbCfE


The GCN guys, their first greeting is exactly what should be done when seeing another cyclist. Anything less isn't worth riding for.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Sep 2016)

Every time I am not acknowledged by a fellow wheeler, I play this gif.







How can you stay cross when a lovely bear has waved to you[1]?

[1] Perhaps by thinking about a disappointing cheese you have experienced recently, or people who pronounce the word nougat incorrectly. BUT DON'T THINK OF THOSE THINGS.

Also, do not go too near the bear.


----------



## adamangler (26 Sep 2016)

I generally don't wave at any cyclists unless they wave first. It gets a bit tiresome waving or saying hello every 5 mins.


----------



## S-Express (26 Sep 2016)

adamangler said:


> I generally don't wave at any cyclists unless they wave first. It gets a bit tiresome waving or saying hello every 5 mins.



You must be great fun at parties.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> You must be great fun at parties.


Yes, almost as much fun as the PR/Estate Agent types who walk around parties with one hand outstretched ready for a shake and the other clutching business cards, all the while forcing a smile and seeking eye contact where there's none to have. They just can't switch off and when they get on a bike on the weekend the torturous gratuitous greeting continues. Bugger off and go and greet some dogs at the pound, I say.


----------



## martint235 (27 Sep 2016)

Al you happy, wavy, "good morning" types, feck off and leave me alone. That is all.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> Al you happy, wavy, "good morning" types, feck off and leave me alone. That is all.


You need to move to the country. Cycling to work serenaded by birds (autumn/spring) or pedalling through butterflies (summer) makes it difficult to be so grumpy, although some Lycra clad roadies manage it.


----------



## martint235 (27 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> You need to move to the country. Cycling to work serenaded by birds (autumn/spring) or pedalling through butterflies (summer) makes it difficult to be so grumpy, although some Lycra clad roadies manage it.


That sounds idyllic but I'm not grumpy. Just can't stand happy people.


----------



## winjim (27 Sep 2016)

Anybody who expects a cheery wave from me doesn't understand the depths of my misanthropy. Why do you think I choose to go cycling on my own, in the middle of nowhere, for hours at a time?


----------



## S-Express (27 Sep 2016)

Any cyclist who doesn't wave back, I will chase after them and push them into the nearest ditch.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> Any cyclist who doesn't wave back, I will chase after them and push them into the nearest ditch.




You will have to get out of the ditch first


----------



## martint235 (27 Sep 2016)

S-Express said:


> Any cyclist who doesn't wave back, I will chase after them and push them into the nearest ditch.


Good luck with that. 

Regards
Someone who regularly puts their bike in front of cars and taps on driver's window


----------



## EnPassant (27 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> That sounds idyllic but I'm not grumpy. Just can't stand happy people.


How do you feel about shiny people?


----------



## Goggs (27 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> Al you happy, wavy, "good morning" types, feck off and leave me alone. That is all.



Courtesy & happiness are _not _the same thing.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Sep 2016)

My happiness comes from being discourteous to as many people on a single ride as possible.


----------



## winjim (27 Sep 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> My happiness comes from being discourteous to as many people on a single ride as possible.


You can ruin somebody's entire ride just by looking the other way. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Sep 2016)

winjim said:


> You can ruin somebody's entire ride just by looking the other way. It's a lot of fun.


I used to do that too but I now find that if I look straight through them with my mirrored Oakley EVZeros they go into a little stupor. If I'm lucky, it even ends in a little wobble or wheel-switch when two of them ride together.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> if I look straight through them with my mirrored Oakley EVZeros they go into a little stupor.


They're mirrored. No-one can tell which way you're looking and everyone just assumes you're perving over people of your preferred gender.


----------



## Markymark (27 Sep 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> My happiness comes from being discourteous to as many people on a single ride as possible.


My brother. Which part of London are you from?


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> Al you happy, wavy, "good morning" types, feck off and leave me alone. That is all.


Hiya!


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Maussane is gorgeous & not very far away at all. The other side of a big hill though, one that's so far beaten me every time.
> 
> edit - Woah! You're Canadian? Snap!


I once went for a ride in Exeter down a long trail, plenty of people in late summer walking and riding, I made a point to say hello to everyone, I don't think anyone expected it, I amused myself seeing them feel uncomfortable having to say hello back as I smiled at them
I'd assumed it was a regional thing, in general northerners seem more comfortable with small talk between strangers IME


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> My brother. Which part of London are you from?


If you have to ask you can't afford to be my neighbour.


----------



## Goggs (27 Sep 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I used to do that too but I now find that if I look straight through them with my mirrored Oakley *EVZeros* they go into a little stupor. If I'm lucky, it even ends in a little wobble or wheel-switch when two of them ride together.



Ooh, impressive!


----------

